# HCC Coding



## akre.mary@gmail.com (Jun 11, 2016)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone has applied for a coding position with CSI companies?  I have sent my resume to them a few times and never get a response. I see that they still have openings. I do have three years coding experience, and am trying to get on somewhere for a permanent position.  Thank You, Mary


----------



## pulmonarycoder24 (Jun 12, 2016)

*HCC coding*

Yes, I applied with CSI last year and got a contracting position. I was just offered a full time position with the company I was contracting for. I hope this helps.


----------



## akre.mary@gmail.com (Jun 12, 2016)

*Csi*

Hi, and thanks for your response, do you know someone I can talk to there? I have a couple times and left a message but no response. thanks again.


----------



## nram293 (Jun 13, 2016)

*Still looking for a job?*



akre.mary@gmail.com said:


> Hi, I was wondering if anyone has applied for a coding position with CSI companies?  I have sent my resume to them a few times and never get a response. I see that they still have openings. I do have three years coding experience, and am trying to get on somewhere for a permanent position.  Thank You, Mary



Good morning I saw your conversation and was wondering if you were still looking for employment. the company I work for has 2 inpatient remote coding and 1 outpatient surgery position available. If interested let me know and I will provide you with the recruiter that hired me. 


Nancy


----------



## jyotijee (Jun 13, 2016)

Nancy, I would like to send my resume to your recruiter. My email is jyotijee@yahoo.com. Thanks.


----------



## ajkinion (Jun 15, 2016)

*Looking for remote outpatient or remote anesthesia coding job*

Hi all!  Has anyone worked or signed up for CodeBusters remote coding jobs?  I'm in the process of applying and just wanted some feed back on how it worked and if there was very much work.  My specialty of 16+ years is anesthesia and pain management coding.  Any thoughts or input would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Manojmuthu (Jun 21, 2016)

*Am interested ,my mail is  id-manojmuthukumar3@gmail.com*



nram293 said:


> Good morning I saw your conversation and was wondering if you were still looking for employment. the company I work for has 2 inpatient remote coding and 1 outpatient surgery position available. If interested let me know and I will provide you with the recruiter that hired me.


----------



## Coastal Coder (Jun 21, 2016)

*CSI contact info*

Hi Mary,

Last week I received an email from Stephanie Beatty with CSI stating they are looking for coders and to pass her info on to anyone that may be interested.

Stephanie Beatty
Executive Recruiter
CSI Company

sbeatty@thecsicompanies.com

Hope this helps.

Thanks 

Michelle


----------

